# NGD! 1983 Gibson ES-335



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, my search is over. I got this yesterday in a trade plus cash for my Tele Deluxe. It plays like a dream and is in near perfect condition. Here's a couple of pics/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fabulous top on that one. congrats on the new addition


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS !!....superb looking guitar !

Try to ENJOY it ....even knowing how sad it makes me that you own that guitar and I don't...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

hee, hee....I will. Thanks, guys!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, that looks a lot like my Heritage. Beautiful guitar, congratulations.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Would LOVE one of those. Great looking guitar. Congratulations!!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats on picking up this one.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice one! Beautifull guitar! Enjoy.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! John, how's it going?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice find! i bet it pairs real well with that fender


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> Thanks! John, how's it going?


Really Good Brother, great to see that you're still shopping around. Great aquisition my freind! I'm looking into a ES 339 or 359 but just waiting for the right deal to come my way. Very Picky when it comes to my guitars!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Make sure you try playing your prospective guitars standing up. I'm having a tough time adjusting to the way the 335 hangs when strapped on because of the neck strap pin position, I find that the guitar wants to tilt forward, making it difficult to see the fretboard. I am sure I will get used to it in time but it's very different from a solid body guitar.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

thats gorgeous looking Axe , enjoy ..


----------

